# Euthanizing a healthy dog



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Last week we came to the sad decision that we would have to euthanize Sasha. Sasha was a rescue I got from Alabama. It was an emotional decision, made just after my boy Riggs died, to rescue her based solely on her pictures. Although many people have made the same decision and it's been wonderful for them I personally will never do it again.

Sasha was extremely fear aggressive around strangers. When I first got her I tried taking her to classes to work on it but she just shut down completely. So we ditched the class thing and tried working with her one-on-one. We never could seem to make any progress. She just seemed to hate/fear strangers. Who knows what happened in her first year of life (she was estimated to be 9-12 months old when I got her from the shelter).

So, we decided to just give up and let her be what she was. She liked us and the other dogs so we thought that would be good enough for her.

Then she started jumping the fence and running away.

Again, I'm guessing it went back to something in her background. Why would a dog that had a great home, dog friends, people who loved her and awesome food (she LOVED her raw diet) - why would a dog with all that want to LEAVE?? I had a hard time understanding that and coming to grips with the fact that she would rather be off wandering than be with us.

It got to the point where even if we were in the field WITH her, she would jump the fence the moment your back was turned.

So she was only allowed outside on a tie out. While all the other dogs were running and playing in the field she had to sit and watch.

After many months of this I thought I'd give her a chance to run in the field with the pack. I brought her in and let her off leash and she started running and playing with the other dogs. Then she headed for the fence. I called to her just as she stood in front of the fence. She turned and looked at me and then turned back and jumped the fence.

While it made me mad that she would blow me off like that it wasn't the deciding factor.

The deciding factor was her issues with people. If someone found her before we could and tried to be nice and catch her, I have no doubt in my mind Sasha would have bitten them.

We cannot have a dog that will jeopardize the whole pack.

I did not feel comfortable putting her in rescue for several reasons - the main one being that she would be VERY hard to adopt out and would be taking a space that a "good" dog could use.

So, with a heavy heart I took her in and euthanized her.

The pack is actually a little calmer now. Sasha was being snarky towards the CC puppies and they were beginning to withdraw but now they are running and playing all over the place.

Being outside with the dogs is much nicer, too. We do not always have to be on our guard as to where Sasha is and we don't worry when people walk up and down the drive of the commercial nursery that runs along our east property line.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for showing Sasha the love she so needed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

These kinds of decisions are tough, but it sounds like you did the right thing for the dog. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss  We had to euthanize a beautiful 3.5 year old golden retriever because of FA, it kept getting worse. You did all you could as did we, sometimes there's just nothing you can do

Sasha is now at peace and you gave her a good life while she was with you and showed her the best that humans can be


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you had to make such a difficult decision  She is at peace now and will never have to deal with her demons again...


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Sad. But you did your best to give her a loving home and a 2nd chance!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry, that you had to go through that agonizing decision. I'm sorry for your loss. Sasha had your love and care for the last part of her life and because of you, she did not have to pass alone and scared in a shelter.
My thoughts are with you. Once again I'm very sorry.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I usually don't comment or read topics like that because most of the time they are too heartbreaking. 

It's never easy to make that kind of decision and I know exactly what you mean with this:



> So, with a heavy heart I took her in and euthanized her.
> 
> The pack is actually a little calmer now. Sasha was being snarky towards the CC puppies and they were beginning to withdraw but now they are running and playing all over the place.
> 
> Being outside with the dogs is much nicer, too. We do not always have to be on our guard as to where Sasha is and we don't worry when people walk up and down the drive of the commercial nursery that runs along our east property line.


If there is a relieve going through the pack, it was the right decision for the pack. I don't think a lot of people, especially those that have not gone through it, will fully understand the impact one dog can have on a pack. 

I'm not sure if I'd do it again, either. Especially when they are healthy it's so much harder and you will always question yourself if there is anything else you could have done. 

Try not to be too hard on yourself. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Very sad story, but you made a true, honest effort to save her. Sometimes dogs just aren't interested in living a domestic life, and are a threat to others... I couldn't make the decision, so I admire your strength in this.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes....the hardest decisions are made from the strongest part of one's heart.....
What is best...is most likely not...what is easiest.

Best wishes...I know how hard it is.
Robin


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear, but IMHO I think you did the best you could and made the right decision in the end. I had a male years ago that was a big worry for me if he ever got loose (also a rescue we got when he was around 1yo). He was a big resource guarder and if he ever got into food or trash he would hurt someone if they tried to shoo him off. I finally had to put him down because like you, I couldn't live with myself if he hurt someone and I knew if that happened it would also cause issues with our situation and other dogs. 

I read an article recently about how dogs that grew up roaming and foraging or that had to learn to survive by roaming and foraging may never be rehabbed into good house pets. I am drastically simplifying the gist of the article, I'll look and see if I saved it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry you had do that. Just know you gave her the best home you could have and you made the best decision for her well being and your home.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Been in a similar situation and made the same heart breaking decision 12 years ago. It still hurts to think about it even though I know it was the right thing.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a similar experience with my last dog. 

He got more and more aggressive to the point of going after family members (including my 55 year old Mother) and other people he had been great with in the past. 

I still question my decision, even though I know I did the best I could with what I had. I spent thousands of dollars and countless hours training to fix whatever was wrong in that dogs head. No matter what I did it got worse. 

I could not sentance my dog to life in seclusion (my lifestyle did not allow seclusion, I was living in a tight group of family memebers with a daycare next door), for his own safety and the safety of others I had to do something. 

It was the hardest decision I have ever made in my life. 

As odd as it sounds, he seemed more at peace in the hours before I put him down than I ever saw him. It was like he knew, and he was O.K. with it. He allowed the injection to be given and just layed his head and chest in my lap. That was the only time I ever saw relax with a stranger in the room.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RIP Sasha..Now you can run free.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Such a difficult decision. Her life must have been very difficult for her to carry that fear around all the time. Sadly sometimes things that are broken cannot be fixed. I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Lauri. That's a decision I hope I never have to make. :hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a temperamentally unsound and physically ill dog we had to make that decision with last year. 
I still have mixed feelings about it all so don't mention it much but I might some day.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

These are the super hard type of decisions to make. You gave her every chance to live a better life, but she was too damaged in her head. She wasn't a safe dog and you couldn't keep her contained, so you did what you had to do. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MiaKodaMomma (May 23, 2012)

I'm very sorry that you had to make this choice. We too made a choice like this and it was so heartbreaking I still cry til this day whenever I think of it. We rescued a GSD from Michigan 6 years ago, Harley, we drove past two states at the time and were very excited to rescue him. After having him home he began to become very possessive of the two of us and wouldn't let anyone near us, we thought of training as well, it didn't work, we even went to the vet several times to see if there was anything else that could be done, but when Harley tried to attack the vet for stepping to close to one of us, the vet recommended he be 'put down'. It took us a few more months of trying to get good training and a leg bite towards my husband before the decision was made. It goes much deeper than this like being aggressive around food and all sorts of things but I know exactly how you feel and I'm empathetic to your situation. I'm very sorry but like us it was the best for the whole pack - human and K-9.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss but it was the right thing to do.
We had the same experience with one of our dalmatians, he got very protective of me when I was pregnant with #2 daughter, later when she was starting to walk he started biting me and growling at her. Could not risk putting him in rescue so he could attack somebody elses child.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to make that difficult decision. I too had to euth a dog that had a possibility of many healthy years ahead of her, and as much as it hurts, it was right, and I'm certain you made the right choice too. We spent more money than I like to think about and changed so much of our lives around for her, but in the end, after she in essence killed another dog and bit everybody in the house, it was the right thing to do. Sometimes they are just broken beyond repair, and taking them out of that anxiety or fearful life is the kindest thing to do.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for being courageous enough to do the right thing. If a dog cannot make a turnaround in your home, it's a dog who is, sadly, incapable of making a turnaround. So there is really only one humane and ethical choice. I'm sorry you had to make it, though--it's never easy. I've been in a similar situation, and I cried for weeks before and after. It just plain sucks, and there's no way of getting around the fact that it sucks. 

The fact that the rest of the pack is calmer and more at ease really emphasizes the fact that you did the right thing.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. 

You did everything you could for her, and I can only imagine how hard it was to decide it, but you fought for her and there was nothing else you could have done.

Hugs!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

What a brave person you are. I really admire the fact that you made such a difficult and painful decision, for all the right reasons. :hugs:

We were faced with a similar decision not so long ago - and were not brave enough.

My Sasha RIP she was clearly a troubled soul.
_________
Sue


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lauri - years ago I rescued from a vet clinic a mini doxie that was very fear aggressive. She too was a runner. She clung to me as if I were her savior, but given the chance - a door not shut completely, someone walking in the house - she was gone. She'd scream the entire time she ran. Her hard wiring was a mess. 

Because she was small, she wasn't as difficult to manage as a large dog. She couldn't pop a fence. Because of her FA I never took her anywhere. She remained in my home until she had a fatal heart attack and died. Apparently her wiring was broken more than we realized. 

Sometimes, despite all our efforts there is nothing that can be done. What we have to remember was that we loved enough to provide the effort. That is the best any of us can do. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lauri, thank you so much for posting your story. Anyone who knows you at all knows you did not make this decision lightly. You gave Sasha a good life; her genetics could not overcome whatever evils befell her. I do remember the thread where she was first posted; I wonder if it is still around. 

My thoughts go out to you for having made such a difficult decision. What you went through is my greatest fear with Renji. If he were to get loose, I don't think anyone would be able to go near him... anyway, your story did touch me. May Sasha rest in peace.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

What an awful decision to have to make  I'm so sorry for your loss... she's at peace now, where she's not afraid of anything. Don't ever for a second doubt that you did what was best.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Laurie - I agree with everyone here - you made a very very difficult decision and did the most responsible thing - I am so glad people realize that sometimes, sadly, this is the best thing for everyone...

<<<<<hugs>>>>>

Lee


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

soooo sad, well she was one of those dogs that was a liability. there is a person and/or a small child out there that says, "thank you for making the right decision". sad that we cant fix everything  sorry for your loss, and she was very lucky to have you


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bless you for working with Sasha. Don't be hard in yourself. Hopefully you and the gang will see her again at her very finest; a long long time from now...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you had to make that decision. I had to do it once, too. I had a Pit Bull mix foster that had been an owner surrender at the shelter. He was very shy and spooky. I managed to place him in a foster home for evaluation, with the final decision being to work with him because of how sweet he was.

He ended up coming home with me as a foster, and then he was adopted out. He was picked up as a dirty, skinny stray about 7 weeks after the adoption. The adopter decided not to come and get him, so he came home with me again. I ended up adopting him several months later. 

I started agility with him and he was fantastic. But along with that boost in confidence came some troubling behaviors. He would go over or through the fence, even when someone was with him. He had a bite incident and then bit a cop who was investigating the first bite. 

It was so difficult to let him go. He was a wonderful dog in so many ways. But his propensity to escape even when supervised and then to get spooked and bite was too much of a risk for the public. 
Sheilah


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Laurie, my condolences to you. What a difficult decission to make. I can surely understand your decission. Our Dylan was fear agressive and unfriendly toward strangers, and even not totally trust worthy with familiar people. The dog we had before Dylan was the same way, so I was completely used to it. Cara, my girl I have now is not. She is the calmest, friendliest dog I've ever had, and now, with her, I can see how fearful and nervous Dylan was. We loved him with all our hearts, and we compensated and kept a close eye and secure lead on him. Dylan made exceptions to people who would play with him, but initial introductions were terifying, usually. Smart as all get out, and he loved us as deeply as we loved him. I feel so sorry for him that he lived his life not just in chronic pain from HD, but also, in fear.


----------

